
Show HN: SHILL ANY COINS HERE – Shills.lol - aunnnn
https://shills.lol/
======
aunnnn
Hi HN, I built a site to let anyone shill cryptocurrencies for fun :)

[https://shills.lol](https://shills.lol)

Shill right away, no need to register for an account or anything.

With all the hypes around cryptocurrencies, there is no better time to
shill...

------
gitgud
Site's down, what is this anyway?

~~~
aunnnn
Hi, thanks for checking this out! Just restarted the server, it was down
somehow :/

